# Nailon could be a difficult sign



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

He wants 30 minutes per game and likely a pretty good paycheck. I would like to keep him, but am not overly optimistic. What do you think?

http://www.nola.com/sports/t-p/index.ssf?/sportsstory/hornets27.html


----------



## nolaman (Jul 17, 2002)

I agree that he ought to be hard to keep. But for lots of reasons free agents seem to be signing with their own clubs.

Teams are supposedly more worried than ever that the luxury tax will finally kick in next year because league TV revenue is down.

Other knowledgable people think that a logjam will be broken as soon as the fate of a few key players is decided. 'Dre Miller was one of those, but there are still others like Keon Clark, etc.

I hope Nailon stays, too!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I hope Nailon stays, but for the future, I really hope Magloire ends up staying with this club. He is a definite keeper.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I think if Magloire continues to develop, Campbell may not get re-signed after next year. Magloire is the future starting C of this team IMO.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I agree. Magloire is already a very good defensive player in my eyes. He has that same tenacity that Baron has. I think he could become a top center in this league, if all goes right for him(meaning no serious injuries).


----------

